# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تهیه کتب دزسی برای پشت کنکوری ها

## darmangar

سلام
من پشت کنکوریم و میخوام برای کنکور۱۴۰۱ بخونم و نیاز دارم چاپ جدید کتاب های درسیم رو تهیه کنم، یعنی چاپ سال هایی باشه که مرتبط برای کنکور پیش رو هستش، کسی میدونه سامانه خرید تک جلدی کتاب درسی چه وقتی فعال میشه و چه جاهای مطمئن دیگه ای برای خرید کتاب میشناسید؟

بعداً نوشت: خیلی ممنون از کسایی که راهنمایی کردن، غیراز اینجا مشاوره هایی که گرفتم اکثراً بانک کتاب پایتخت رو پیشنهاد کردن، منم تصمیم گرفتم کتابای شیمی و زیست رو ازش تهیه کنم، حتما بعد اومدن کتاب ها از کیفیت چاپشون و تطابقشون اینجا میگم، فعلا رفقا.

----------


## Htp11

> سلام
> من پشت کنکوریم و میخوام برای کنکور۱۴۰۱ بخونم و نیاز دارم چاپ جدید کتاب های درسیم رو تهیه کنم، یعنی چاپ سال هایی باشه که مرتبط برای کنکور پیش رو هستش، کسی میدونه سامانه خرید تک جلدی کتاب درسی چه وقتی فعال میشه و چه جاهای مطمئن دیگه ای برای خرید کتاب میشناسید؟


سلام
سامانه خرید تک جلدی فک کنم از اوایل یا اواسط سال تحصیلی فعال میشه با قیمتهای مناسب
اگرم بخواید آزاد بخرید من خودم از پایتخت کتاب خریدم هرجلد ۴۰تومن دقیقا همون چاپی که میخواستم رو فرستادن کیفیت چاپشونم خیلی خوب بود

----------


## Dean

> سلام
> سامانه خرید تک جلدی فک کنم از اوایل یا اواسط سال تحصیلی فعال میشه با قیمتهای مناسب
> اگرم بخواید آزاد بخرید من خودم از پایتخت کتاب خریدم هرجلد ۴۰تومن دقیقا همون چاپی که میخواستم رو فرستادن کیفیت چاپشونم خیلی خوب بود


اگ چاپ دهم امسالو (۱۴۰۰) بخایم هم دارن ؟
 کیفیت چاپشونو میشه بزاری بقیه هم تصمیم بگیرن؟

----------


## reza2018

> سلام
> من پشت کنکوریم و میخوام برای کنکور۱۴۰۱ بخونم و نیاز دارم چاپ جدید کتاب های درسیم رو تهیه کنم، یعنی چاپ سال هایی باشه که مرتبط برای کنکور پیش رو هستش، کسی میدونه سامانه خرید تک جلدی کتاب درسی چه وقتی فعال میشه و چه جاهای مطمئن دیگه ای برای خرید کتاب میشناسید؟


سلام،سامانه خرید تک جلدی از اواسط مهر برای عموم باز میشه،البته فقط هم کتاب های درسی چاپ 1400 رو داره یعنی فقط دوازدهمش منطبق با کنکور 1401 هست...اونم اگر موجود باشه
کتابای درسی رو به قیمت آزاد اغلب فروشگاه ها دارن...من پارسال از بانک کتاب پایتخت گرفتم که فکر کنم جلدی 40 تومن بود.

----------


## Dean

> سلام،سامانه خرید تک جلدی از اواسط مهر برای عموم باز میشه،البته فقط هم کتاب های درسی چاپ 1400 رو داره یعنی فقط دوازدهمش منطبق با کنکور 1401 هست...اونم اگر موجود باشه
> کتابای درسی رو به قیمت آزاد اغلب فروشگاه ها دارن...من پارسال از بانک کتاب پایتخت گرفتم که فکر کنم جلدی 40 تومن بود.


کیفیت کتابایی ک گرفتی چقد با کتابای وزارتی فرق میکرد؟ مخصوصا برا زیست

----------


## reza2018

> کیفیت کتابایی ک گرفتی چقد با کتابای وزارتی فرق میکرد؟ مخصوصا برا زیست


تو زیست کیفیت عکس ها نسبت به کتاب وزراتی کمی پایین تره ولی در حدی نیست که نشه استفاده کرد

----------

